# Instant "sex me ups"...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 2, 2007)

What are some things that you can quickly put on that quickly give you a gorgeous look with little to no effort?

For example, now that my Ole H. "Three Little Wonders" have brightened my skin and faded my scarring, I feel a hell of a lot more comfortable being social without putting on face makeup, and I'm spending this evening with my man.  Who wants to put on makeup for a romantic evening in front of the TV?

So I've curled my eyelashes, but put nothing on them.  I slicked some clear brow gel over my unruly catterpillars, and I did my regular skincare, but patted in a Caudelie essential to give me a little glow.  I also slicked on a Vincent Longo lipstain balm (delicious cherry taste!) for hydration and a bit of a pout.  Totally low maintenance (and nothing that'll smear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

So what items whether skincare or cosmetics give you an instant perk up without doing a lot of work?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2007)

My castor oil! I put it on my brows before bed to grow them, but it makes them look good.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 2, 2007)

Too Faced lip injection.  I already have full lips, but when I put this on I look like I've had an allergic reaction & swelled up!  If you can stand the tingle, it's great for pouty lips!


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2007)

Clear red gloss, it's subtle but makes my lips look healthy and plump.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 2, 2007)

Zoomlash mascara ...and clear gloss...pouty lips and perfect eyelashes makes me comfy enough to go out lol.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 2, 2007)

Curl lashes /mascara
dollymix blush
'lil vaseline on lips


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 2, 2007)

A little Strobe cream under the eyes and on cheeks for a little shimmer
Engraved eyeliner
Carmex mint lip balm
Benefit's 24k gold lipstick in the middle of the bottom lip


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 2, 2007)

Clinique's Black Honey Almost Lipstick
A little black eyeliner
Mascara (using Too Faced's Lash Injection)


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 2, 2007)

Beauty Rush lip balm from Victoria's Secret.  I can put this on my lips and slick my hair back in a tight bun with some hair gel and look pulled together instantly.


----------



## User49 (Dec 2, 2007)

Pink Opal on cheekbones!
Benefit My People Your People VIP Gloss!
Maybaline Blackest Black Mascara!

And as long as I've got my GHD's I'm happy to go out!


----------



## thenovice (Dec 2, 2007)

If i have limited amount of time i use:

MAC MSFN
Blacktrack Fluidline (just on the top lash, thin line)
Mascara X in Black (over curled lashes)
Dior Ultra Addict Reflects Gloss in Jersey Pink


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My castor oil! I put it on my brows before bed to grow them, but it makes them look good._

 
i can't find castor oil anywhere! i need some badly!

i put burt's bees lipblam on...just the plain clear stuff (sometimes lip shimmers, but rarely) because i naturally have kind of pouty lips and the beeswax makes them look smooth and tones down the redness a little. oh, and brown mascara on uncurled lashes? yes, pls.


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2007)

....


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 2, 2007)

Lightscapade MSF and Avene Thermal Water spray. The water spray takes care of any discoloration and hydrates all in one. Love that stuff!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, so I have to ask what some of you guys are using castor oil for? I feel like I should know what it does for the skin; I know it can be used a laxative and it's in a lot of lip products, but what else do you guys find its good for?


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_Zoomlash mascara ...and clear gloss...pouty lips and perfect eyelashes makes me comfy enough to go out lol._

 

OOoh yes! Definitely the Zoomlash mascara, fluidline l/l in blacktrack on the lids, Embark e/s and Spirited or Nice buzz l/g... and I'm naturally sexified!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2007)

A really thick, shiny lip gloss in the center of my bottom lip as well as on my two 'peaks' on my upper lip. It's sexier and more subtle than all of your lips covered in goopy gloss imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tarte gel blushes. so quick, so easy. I love that they're easier to blend then liquid stains and don't clog my pores as much as creams.

grabbing my kabuki brush, dipping it in bronzer and giving my face a quick once over. I no longer look like a zombie!

and of course, black eyeliner rimmed all around the eyes is always, always sexy


----------



## frocher (Dec 5, 2007)

.....


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 5, 2007)

I've heard of castor oil being used for the oil cleansing method as well. Never tried it though.

Anyway, mine are the body shop's lip and cheek stain, NYC translucent powder and some mascara.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_It is supposed to help your eyebrows grow out. You massage a little in to your brows every night.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe it can also be used to help eyelashes grow out too.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 8, 2007)

a little bit of strobe cream to highlight
curl eye lashes
a dab of fun lipgloss (i.e. plus luxe)


----------



## shortcake (Dec 9, 2007)

Stila Kitten Eyeshadow
NARS The Multiple Orgasm on cheeks
YSL Faux Cils mascara
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips Lip Gloss in Amber

Gorgeous, sexy, simple..... very Brigette Bardot


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 20, 2007)

If I had to get ready in say 5 minutes...

- Curled lashes with Full & Soft Mascara
- NARS Desire blush
- Philosophy clear lip shine

If I had a few more minutes to "sex me up", I would add...

- Blacktrack f/l on top lash line, slightly winged at the ends
- dab a l/s of choice for a bit more colour (before the clear l/g)


----------



## 3jane (Dec 20, 2007)

in approx order:
- mascara
- clear brow gel
- lipstain (Vincent Longo's Cupid's Breath = fav) and a dab of lip balm, so nothing rubs off on him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  also good for cheeks, obv
- The Body Shop liquid concealer.  one teeny squirt onto an index finger, rub both index fingers together, then swipe fingers under eyes.
- teeny swipe of the NARS multiple in St Barts under cheekbones and on eyelids
- black eyeliner, really close to lashline (UD's Zero)

for overnight, Estee Lauder's Advance Night Repair serum really helped my skin.  I don't break out anymore, and it made my skintone sooo much more even.  

also, perfume really helps as a sexy pick-me-up.  rollerballs are awesome for this.  quick dab on the wrists & behind the ears and watch out boys.


----------



## n_c (Dec 20, 2007)

All I need is to curl my lashes...instant perk up.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 20, 2007)

Honestly, mascara and clear gloss or vaseline can go a long way. Maybe some blot powder to "finish" it off.


----------



## Toya (Dec 27, 2007)

Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer Kit in Golden
Bobbi Brown Blush in Coral or Flirt! blush in Sweet Seduction
Rimmel Volum Boost Lipcolour in Innocent


----------

